# Zo comments on Kobe



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From vaheblings @ CL:

Zo was on the Dan Patrick show giving Kobe mad props.

Dan asked Zo, Who is the best player in the NBA today?

Zo: "Kobe Bryant cuz he's the most talented player in the game today and he could do anything"

Dan: What does Kobe do better than Wade?

Zo: "Ahhh there pretty close but, Kobe is a better scorer, a better shooter than Wade, but Wade is close to Kobe, but Kobe is the best right now and i think he deserved the MVP.

Dan: Why did Kobe deserve the MVP and not Steve Nash?

Zo: "Did you see what Kobe was doing for his team? Now they call it the Most Valuable Player for his team and your telling what Kobe did for that team this year was not the most valuable out of all the players? Kobe deserved the MVP that kid did it all, there is no way the things he did and what he did for that spefific team that he didn't deserve the MVP"


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

I hate Zo, but I completely agree with him here. :clap:


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Zo is tight


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

This guy just gets better and better...


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm surprised he didn't say Wade was the best player.

That's kind of suspicious. Makes me wonder what goes on in the Heat locker room.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Let the "Bring Zo to the Lakers" bandwagon begin.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

haha dont see why zo would come here... maybe to spite shaq, and then gain more media attention?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

afobisme said:


> haha dont see why zo would come here... maybe to spite shaq, and then gain more media attention?


 The perfect WWF heel turn. I always wonder if all that name calling in the past is still in the back of Zo's mind when they're exchanging high-fives.

And he's right. Wade is great, but I don't like the way he's vaulted into the stratosphere, so much better than Lebron and Kobe.

They were both better this year, and they had everyone flying at them. Wade had like 4 former all-stars to support him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

why did shaq hate zo so much anyways? back in the day... i remember he really disliked him.

i bet shaq disliked him because he was a threat to shaq, being the 2nd best center.. then again there was hakeem around wasnt there? he was shaq's elder so he'd pay him respects.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Kyle said:


> I'm surprised he didn't say Wade was the best player.
> 
> That's kind of suspicious. Makes me wonder what goes on in the Heat locker room.


 Dont mean anything, if he feels that Kobe is better which he is


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Still don't like him. But he is smart


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Don't be surprised if Wade and Shaq won't let Zo back on the team next year.


----------



## h-town laker (Jun 29, 2006)

good comments zo..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont think wade cares, but i think shaq might..


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/atvYf3EUEJo"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/atvYf3EUEJo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Funniest commercial EVER!!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/atvYf3EUEJo"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/atvYf3EUEJo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> Funniest commercial EVER!!


HAHAHAHAEHEHEHEHEHAHAHAHAHEHEHEHEHAHAHAHAHEHEHEHEHEHOOHOHOHOHOAHAHAHEHEOHEAOHEOHEOAHEHEHAOHAOEHEH

oh man what a funny commercial. Man kobe, wat a ballhog, what an idiot, going out there, scoring 81 points like some idiot... helping his team comeback and win like some sort of fool, just shooting for no reason, just having one of the best games anyone has ever had like some sort of retard... just goin out there and being unbelievable like some kinda moron.. Oh man what an idiot Kobe is. He completely suxorz oh man your so funny, and that commercial kicks *** I love it !!! YAY!!!!

:clap:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

dont get ur diapers in a knot.


----------



## BULLSWON (Jul 5, 2006)

Kobe is a great player but is over rated i think lakers just need to get some more key players


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

dont tell me nike really made that commercial... i doubt it.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

afobisme said:


> i bet shaq disliked him because he was a threat to shaq, being the 2nd best center.. then again there was hakeem around wasnt there? he was shaq's elder so he'd pay him respects.


A young, healthy Zo... was every bit as good as Shaq. Shaq is easily threatned, that's why he dissed Zo back in the day, and part of the reason why he didn't get along with Kobe. Shaq wasn't even the best though back in the day, that belonged to Hakeem and D. Rob.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Kobe is way better than Wade. Wade is all hype really, medicore player without the ref help.

Zo made some good points and was being honest, gotta love him for that.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't really like Zo either but there is no denying that he works as hard as anyone, and people who work that hard recognize and respect others who also work that hard. Kobe Bryant is one of those guys. Both of them are gymrats to the fullest.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> Kobe is way better than Wade. Wade is all hype really, medicore player without the ref help.
> 
> Zo made some good points and was being honest, gotta love him for that.


you seriously think that? mediocre player without the ref help? he makes some touch shots in pressure situations. i dont think the guy is as good as kobe, but he's not too far behind.



The MAMBA said:


> A young, healthy Zo... was every bit as good as Shaq. Shaq is easily threatned, that's why he dissed Zo back in the day, and part of the reason why he didn't get along with Kobe. Shaq wasn't even the best though back in the day, that belonged to Hakeem and D. Rob.


you seriously think that? zo was in a different class... i dont think zo was even a match for shaq back in the day, but they are from the same class (i think zo was picked at #2?). zo was pretty good back in the day, but he simply possess that beast like talent that shaq had.

shaq praised hakeem, calling him the best center in the NBA. i think he didn't have a problem with hakeem because hakeem was an elder.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> Kobe is way better than Wade. Wade is all hype really, medicore player without the ref help.
> 
> Zo made some good points and was being honest, gotta love him for that.


I like Dwyane Wade a lot. *However that being said, Kobe Bryant is the best player in the game*. However these things you say about D Wade are false, and I'm here to challenge you to a debate, and refute your asinine assertion that Dwyane Wade is a medicore player.

Let's begin, and will start with your premise that Wade is a "medicore player without the ref help".

Tell me exactly when Wade started getting the "ref help" as you call it. Also I think it's pretty fair to point out that the NBA has a star system. And all the great players get preferential treatment. Such as Kobe Bryant, LeBron James, and Dwyane Wade just to name a few. This is also a historical consistency through out the NBA.

Are you a Mavs fan or a Kobe/Vince/LeBron fan ? Since it's apparent D Wade is a threat to your favorite players status quo. (At least it seems that way to me) If your a Mavs fan I don't see anyone making a gripe that Dirk broke Michael Jordans Playoff FT Record. I guess it hurt's a little more when it's the finals, and the guy getting fouled actually makes critical free throws, and not brick them. In reality Dirk missed a ton of important free throws while D Wade iced several games sinking the free throws at the chairty stripe in the Finals.

Now I'm sure you haven't been following Dwyane Wades rise to stardom in the NBA with your comments, and lack of substance to back them up so far. First of all Dwyane Wade helped a very average Miami Heat team make the playoffs. And then inturn Helped the Miami Heat beat the Hornets with a game winning shot at the buzzer of the final game to move onto the 2nd round as a rookie, and with out Shaq.

Picture to back up my words.










After the Heat put away the Hornets. They faced the Best team in the East in the Pacers. Who many thought would sweep the Heat. They were wrong. Wade had a very solid series, and being guarded by Ron Artest is no easy task for any player in the game. Wade did very well against Artest even as a rookie.

The Pacers went on to win the series, but it was very hard fought, and took 6 games in toll.

Wades second year proved to us all many things. One the kid is as good as his showing in the playoffs the previous season, as he was a bit over shadowed during the regular season by LeBron/Carmelo Hype Machine. We learned Wade would be better in every catagory. Wade would earn a 2nd All NBA defensive team. Also Wade would unite with Shaq, and go very far into the playoffs. Only losing in a game 7 ECF's against the very strong Pistons.

This past season was the year IMO Wade carried the Heat's flag as their cornerstone and franchise player. Wade was able to keep the Heat in the mix while Shaq was out due to injury. Wade's numbers again increased from his previous season, and was talked about for being an MVP. Wade was part of one of the best duels in recent memory going up against LeBron James. Something we all will remember. And I'm sure there are many more great games to come by Wade, and the Heat.

A season full of whispers about not being able to come together with all the new faces. Yet Wade, Shaq, and the Heat proved most wrong, and was able to win the chip. No doubt it was a team win, and the Heat truly came together, and many players played a significant role. However Wade was the superstar for the Heat, and displayed all his talents at the ripe age of 24 winning the NBA finals MVP.

Now again tell me how Dwyane Wade is just a "medicore player without the ref help"


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Naw AJ23,

He's just salty, my man D. Wade, bumped Wince Carter and the Nets 2 years in a row without much of a challenge from them ***** cats.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> Naw AJ23,
> 
> He's just salty, my man D. Wade, bumped Wince Carter and the Nets 2 years in a row without much of a challenge from them ***** cats.


At least AJ23 put up a good post, but you? As usual, nothing but 1 long pointless/laughable sentence.

Grow up.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Damn, talk about a debate. Facts with fiction.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

zo doesnt like wade.
he said shaq was the leader of their team or w/e 
it seems he thinks wades to yound to get the props he gets.
and i think its good for wade to have zo in the locker room, i think he tries to earn zo's respect on some level


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> zo doesnt like wade.
> he said shaq was the leader of their team or w/e
> it seems he thinks wades to yound to get the props he gets.
> and i think its good for wade to have zo in the locker room, i think he tries to earn zo's respect on some level


I think you are over-stating a little bit regarding Zo doesn't like Wade. IMO Zo is just being honest about Kobe. If Zo and Wade were best friends, I bet ZO would say Kobe is the best player in the game, and Wade right behind him. Something I believe myself. And I like Wade a lot, but I'm not going to be biased, and try and BS anyone. I have league pass I watch a good 70 games a season. I saw Kobe and Wade both play in Portland in person among other stars such as LeBron. My conclusions after last season Kobe > rest of the league. And I have a feeling they are going to stay that way this up coming season.

Also I would add to what someone else said earlier. ZO is a beast of a hard worker. However IMO nobody in the game out does Kobe in that department. I excpect Kobe to come back this season in better shape ready to dominate again. So I also believe Zo has a ton of respect for Kobe's work ethic.

Kobe is simply amazing to me, the guy is truly amazing to watch play basketball.

Also if Zo doesn't like Wade he should now after pulling out some of those amazing finishes to help the Heat win the Chip. :cheers:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

BULLSWON said:


> Kobe is a great player but is over rated i think lakers just need to get some more key players


he's underrated cause everybody hates him.

i hate him too, but that doesn't prevent him from being the best player in the league.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> he's underrated cause everybody hates him.
> 
> i hate him too, but that doesn't prevent him from being the best player in the league.


Kobe is underrated? nah.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

when people say wade or lebron or whoever is better than him, it's underrating him. and a lot of people post that crap everyday.

note-to-self: stop defending lakers.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> At least AJ23 put up a good post, but you? As usual, nothing but 1 long pointless/laughable sentence.
> 
> Grow up.


I didn't need to do so. AJ23 ***** smacked you with his post, and there would be nothing left for me to say... except for: "You just got knocked the f--- out!!"


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wade mediocre?

You are the lamest gimmick poster on this site.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Wade mediocre?
> 
> You are the lamest gimmick poster on this site.


Reading comprehension is not your strongest weapon?

Without the ref help, he's medicore imo. It was proven in the olympic.

As for you last comment, i'm just gonna ignore it and talk em up.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> I didn't need to do so. AJ23 ***** smacked you with his post, and there would be nothing left for me to say... except for: "You just got knocked the f--- out!!"


The MAMBA, as usual. AJ23 didn't knock me the **** out. I just chose not to debate that up. I already saw what Wade can do without the ref help during the olympic. He was so medicore that even Richard Jefferson was better.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Without the ref help, he's medicore imo. It was proven in the olympic.


:laugh:

lol, a couple games after his rookie year....like that says anything, especially considering the whole damn team played bad

seriously, 2nd round, 3rd round, champion. Wade is on a fast track for his career. He had some of the best stats in the league the last two years, and historic playoff statistics. 

you are insane. Absolutely insane. Just a Vince Carter homer who apparently doesnt follow the rest of the nba

anyway, as for this thread, I think Wade is on the same level as Lebron and Kobe. You could put the others ahead of him (I think Lebron is the best in the league), your opinion, but not much seperates them.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> The MAMBA, as usual. AJ23 didn't knock me the **** out. I just chose not to debate that up. I already saw what Wade can do without the ref help during the olympic. He was so medicore that even Richard Jefferson was better.


 Did you watch the Olympics? Richard Jefferson couldnt hit a shot in the Atlantic Ocean. Wade, Lebron and Carmello didnt have good Olympic showings, so I guess the refs help the other 2 out as well. They are so mediocre. I mean Finals MVP wuite mediocre


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> I mean Finals MVP wuite mediocre


I mean just like my spekkin. Quite mediocre


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> :laugh:
> 
> lol, a couple games after his rookie year....like that says anything, especially considering the whole damn team played bad
> 
> ...


We'll see in the upcoming Olympic. Many nba players benefit from the officiating in the nba and Wade is one of them. We'll see how deals wihtout that in the upcoming olympic. If he fails again, i wonder what kind of excuse will you come up with. I hope its not he was a rookie, cuz to me his playing style still the same from the olympic.....No big change.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Did you watch the Olympics? Richard Jefferson couldnt hit a shot in the Atlantic Ocean. Wade, Lebron and Carmello didnt have good Olympic showings, so I guess the refs help the other 2 out as well. They are so mediocre. I mean Finals MVP wuite mediocre


Yes, but Melo and Lebron's game aren't based on getting to the line like DWade. How many freethrows did he attempt against the Mavs? I heard in one game he attempted 24 or close to that, damn. That wouldn't happen in the olympic.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> Yes, but Melo and Lebron's game aren't based on getting to the line like DWade. How many freethrows did he attempt against the Mavs? I heard in one game he attempted 24 or close to that, damn. That wouldn't happen in the olympic.


 You do know that the Olympics are under different rules? Also you also did know that Dwayne Wade avg 10.7 FTA per game dring the season and Lebron avg 10.3 FTA and Carmelo 8.9 FTA per game, so I guess that kills your last post


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> Yes, but Melo and Lebron's game aren't based on getting to the line like DWade. How many freethrows did he attempt against the Mavs? I heard in one game he attempted 24 or close to that, damn. That wouldn't happen in the olympic.





BEEZ said:


> You do know that the Olympics are under different rules? Also you also did know that Dwayne Wade avg 10.7 FTA per game dring the season and Lebron avg 10.3 FTA and Carmelo 8.9 FTA per game, so I guess that kills your last post



Air Fly=OWNED


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> note-to-self: stop defending lakers.


LOL 'The Purple and Gold Effect' Even Clipper fans can't resist the urge to defend the Lakers once and awhile.:biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

For the sake of argument, I have decided to create an exhaustive comparison between Wade, Kobe</ST1, and LeBron. I hope this will show how Kobe is better than all three.<O</O

This comparison will be in a Score-Tally form where there are three sections with its own categories. Each category has six points that will be distributed to the players with the player that has the most talent in that category receiving the most out of those six points. The *Numbers *will be displayed right next to each other – _the first number will be Wade, the second will be LeBron, and the third will Kobe</ST1<O</O_

For Example: Let’s say the category is The Tallest. The Number display would be 1,3,2 since Lebron is the tallest and Wade is the shortest.<O</O

In the end, the player with the highest score is the best. So here it goes….<O</O

*General Abilities* 
Rebounding (Overall rebounding skills): *1,4,1* – Wade and Kobe <ST1are ‘average at best’ rebounders while Lebron could average 12 rebounds if he wanted to.<O</O
<O</O

Court Vision (How well one sees the court on offense): *2,2,2* – All three players are equally talented in this department<O</O

Pass to Shoot Ratio (How often one chooses to pass over shooting): *2,3,1* – Lebron is practically a 6’8 point guard while Kobe</ST1 has started to shoot a lot more since Shaq left.
<O</O

Passing Skills (How well one can pass with no turnovers): *1,3,2* – They all make turnovers regularly but Lebron has a good edge over the other two at pin point passing.
<O</O

Offensive Skill (One’s versatility on offense such as post and range): *1,1,4* – Kobe <ST1can do Everything on Offense. Post up, Mid Game, Outside, Dunking….EVERYTHING. Of course this is because Kobe</ST1 has ten years of NBA under his belt so in time, Wade and Lebron should catch up.

Potent Scoring (The One who has the highest scoring potential): *0,1,5* – The Sky is the limit for Kobe</ST1; which is why he has nearly all of the points<O</O

Stealing (Passing lane stealing and One on One stealing): *2,2,2* – All three are excellent at stealing<O</O

<O</O
Perimeter Defense (Shut-Down and One on One Post D): *1,1,4* – Kobe</ST1 became a starter for the Lakers because of his defense! This is also Lebron’s most outstanding weakness.<O</O

Defensive Awareness (Defensive rotation and transition): *2,1,3* – All they are decent, but <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com /><st1:City w:st=<ST1 /><st1:City w:st=<ST1 /><st1:City w:st=Kobe</st1:City></ST1 /><st1:City w:st=<ST1 /><st1:City w:st=Kobe</st1:City></ST1 /><st1:City w:st=<ST1 /><st1:City w:st=<ST1 /><st1:City w:st=<ST1 /><st1:City w:st=<ST1Kobe</ST1</st1:City> has a slight edge over the other two.<O</O


*Psychosomatics* 
Physical Durability (How less one gets injured or sick): *0,3,3* – This is Wade’s most outstanding weakness. As fate will have it, his aggressive play makes him prone to soreness that will affect him in the future.<O</O

Mental Durability and Effect (How less a situation; including injury/illness affects one’s game): *1,1,4* – <st1:City w:st="on"><ST1Kobe</ST1</st1:City> does not get injured often, but when he is injured he can play through it and still be very affective – more affective then Wade or Lebron in the same predicament.<O</O

Physical Recovery (How fast one can recover from Injury and/or sickness): *0,2,4* – Again Kobe excels with flying colors. Not only does <st1:City w:st="on"><ST1Kobe</ST1</st1:City> heal freakishly fast, when he is healed it is almost like he never was injured. Wade on the other hand heals very slowly especially from sickness making it a huge inconvenience if he’s ailing in some form. 
<O</O


*Influential *
Referee Respect (How LESS one gets a call): *1,2,3* – This would have been a three way tie but the finals made Wade drop in the score. Kobe could have received a low score but ever since that 62 point outburst, Mark Cuban sent a notice on Bryant and ever since then refs have not been giving him the star treatment as much as other players, even during the playoffs; That On-Nash Dunk was one of the very few exceptions.<O</O

Opposing Team Respect (How much the opposing team has to prepare for one): *1,1,4* – Even though the Finals has made Wade grow in fear effect, <ST1<st1:City w:st="on">Kobe</st1:City></ST1 is still the one player that all coaches change their game-plan to stop him before the onslaught.<O</O

Viewer Respect (The one that has the most viewers whether to cheer or boo): *1,1,4* – The Media can hype up a player as much as they want, but that won’t sway a fan. Despite Media bias, <st1:City w:st="on"><ST1Kobe</ST1</st1:City> is still the most watched player in Basketball and the playoffs proved it. What really puts Kobe way ahead is that he has a huge amount of fans that are willing to watch him just to see him lose; while both Wade and Lebron have not been in the league long enough to have that polarizing effect.<O</O

The Totals are this: *Wade=16*, *LeBron=28*, and…..<st1:City w:st="on"><ST1*Kobe*</ST1</st1:City>*=44 So *

*So Kobe Wins this battle*


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Good post, TheOne.

But whats up with smilies......lol. :clown:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> Good post, TheOne.
> 
> But whats up with smilies......lol. :clown:


 Great way to ignore my post


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

The One said:


> :cheers:
> For the sake of argument, I have decided to create an exhaustive comparison between Wade, Kobe</ST1, and LeBron. I hope this will show how Kobe is better than all three.<O</O


like I said, your opinion how you rank the 3. Im not going into it as I find it incredibly worthless as imo very little seperates the 3.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> You do know that the Olympics are under different rules? Also you also did know that Dwayne Wade avg 10.7 FTA per game dring the season and Lebron avg 10.3 FTA and Carmelo 8.9 FTA per game, so I guess that kills your last post


I know that, Which is why Wade failed to impress in the olympic, and so was Amare. Wade as a NBA player is great, top 10 i'm not denying that. However, i believe that is due to the ridiculous officiating. He has yet to prove INTERNATIONALLY that hes a good player. He couldn't shoot to save his life. 

Stats does not always tell the whole story. Yes, they almost average same FTA but from watching them it's clear that Wade's game is based more on getting to the line and initiating contacts.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> I know that, Which is why Wade failed to impress in the olympic, and so was Amare. Wade as a NBA player is great, top 10 i'm not denying that. However, i believe that is due to the ridiculous officiating. He has yet to prove INTERNATIONALLY that hes a good player. He couldn't shoot to save his life.
> 
> Stats does not always tell the whole story. Yes, they almost average same FTA but from watching them it's clear that Wade's game is based more on getting to the line and initiating contacts.


 Bron would then as well


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here's how I see it.

1a. Kobe
1b. Wade
.........
2. Bron

Can't wait to see 24 (that'll be Kobe's number next year, right?) and 3 go at it next season.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> How many freethrows did he attempt against the Mavs? I heard in one game he attempted 24 or close to that, damn.


Superstar players tend to have games every once in a while where they attempt a rediculous amount of free throws. Its not really because the refs are giving them all the calls, but more because their team isn't providing any offense on their own and the player has to take over the game themself. There were several times in the Finals where DWade's team went cold and he would be the only person scoring. In fact, that seems to happen alot to the Heat.

Here is a game where Kobe attempted 25 free throws, his 62 point game. Hell, had he played the fourth quarter he could've attempted much much more.

Oh, and I don't think its a coincidence that the team that he got those 25 free throws on is the same team that Wade had to attempt a large amount of free throws against, the Mavericks.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

http://www.palmbeachpost.com/heat/content/sports/epaper/2006/07/14/a7c_Groovey_0714.html

i dont think he has anything against dwade


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

UD40 said:


> Here's how I see it.
> 
> 1a. Kobe
> 1b. Wade
> ...


 stop, dont mistake a good playoffs then a better player which james is


----------



## Local_24/7 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm surprised Zo said that. He's not going back to the Heat next year for sure, hehe. :biggrin: 
1. Kobe 
2.Lebron
2b. Wade


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

wade is a great player, and all players get superstar treatment to some degree.

but 

DAMN, the refs treatment of Wade in the finals brought superstar calls to a whole new level. Dirk is getting hammered, Terry, Howard, they're all getting hammered, yet here comes Wade, soemone breaths on him and he goes flying and its 2 shots at the lined. He is aggressive so that does lead to a lot of free throw attempts, but the way the games were called in the finals were just ridiculous.


----------

